# Day 146!! UPDATE, pics, it's a girl!!



## Araylee (Apr 4, 2011)

Whatever happened to laMancha's kidding on day 145??
Her legs are looking posty, her udder is nice and full, her vulva is pink and swollen and a little elongated, her tail is dirty because her anatomy is all wonky, she had white elmers glue discharge yesterday and now has a gold colored goober hanging. I think I'm going to go crazy!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 4, 2011)

I can totally relate with you!  I have a doe that is on day 150 today!!! Grrrrr!  
The waiting is so hard!!!  However the gold or sometimes "amber" goo is a very good sign!!!

Hope your doe kids soon!!!


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 4, 2011)

How exciting!
Hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 4, 2011)

If she's leaking like that, you're going to have kids VERY soon. Congratulations!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 4, 2011)

Gah! I went down to the barn for the fifth time today..and nothing. The little bit of gold liquid dried up to a crusty booger. Her udder looks pretty full to me, but I couldn't wrap my fingers around her tailhead earlier today. (then again, I don't know what I'm talking about...) I REALLY hope she doesn't drag this out until Friday or later!! I had it in my head that she was gonna kid yesterday!!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 4, 2011)

Douglaspeeps-ooh I hope you get kids soon too, I don't think I can make it more than a couple more days, LOL!  At least seeing pics of YOUR kids might make me feel a little better.


----------



## Araylee (Apr 5, 2011)

WE HAVE GOOOOOOOO!
Went to check on her an hour ago and there was an inch of thick gooey mucous hanging from her. Five minutes ago, a long rope hanging to her hocks and she's licking the ground. (covered in clean discarded hay from the feeder.)

EEEEEEEEEEH!!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

...............


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooray!   So glad to hear this!!!  Hope she has an uneventful kidding!!  Thinking Pink for yoU!!!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay!   Can you do me a favor and put her on the phone with my Ginger???


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 5, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Yay!   Can you do me a favor and put her on the phone with my Ginger???


.......And with my Annabelle?     She is on day 151!!!!!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a GIRL!! Black and tan with a white star!! I'm over the mooooooon...
and...now what? I walked out there not 15 minutes after my goo update and she had baby coming already!- She came out nose over toes, so I pulled one leg out so she could squeeze out. Pretty simple assist. Momma is doing a wonderful job licking and cleaning her, and baby laid there for a minute looking rather stunned, so I gently picked her up and did some swinging upside down-she sneezed a couple times and is starting to pick up her head. SO SO SO CUTE! I'm dying of cuteness overload!
So...
When should she start standing/nursing?
When can I expect a sibling, if there is one?
YAYYYYYY!!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 5, 2011)

afterbirth coming, so I'm thinking that means one baby? So cute. So so cute! She's trying to stand up now. Of course, momma has no idea how to nurse her..hoping that goes well!


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats on a doeling!! If there is a sibling it should be born pretty soon after the first unless there's a problem. You can do a belly bounce by quickly pushing against her right side. If you feel something hit your hand back then there's another.  They usually stand up and try to attempt to nurse by half hour or so. Again, congrats!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 5, 2011)

yup, shes trying to nurse. Mama isn't so excited about that little plan, but I'm trying to give them some time to work it out. Teats aren't plugged and baby's rooting around, so I'm hopeful that very soon she can have her drink.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes they are still having pretty strong contractions and then with the afterbirth feeling weird to them, it can distract them and cause them to be uneasy about letting the kids nurse.  Especially, younger does.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Araylee (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Araylee (Apr 5, 2011)

I got mom to hold still long enough for a little snack. Hoorah!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!  Glad it went well!!


----------



## peachick (Apr 6, 2011)

congrats!!!  Glad it went so easy for you  
(except for the wiating part)
reading this made my so excited for my doe to start labor....


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats! Glad it was easy, and I can see why you are over the moon. She's precious!

Day 144 here (we think*or 151), so I can relate to the wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm realizing that the "wet gooey birth picture" isn't all that endearing, so I'll have to update with one of her walking around.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! She had bad-to-the-bone stringy mucous. I would save that picture for future reference for somebody who wants to know what that looks like.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Wow! She had bad-to-the-bone stringy mucous. I would save that picture for future reference for somebody who wants to know what that looks like.


If I went to the barn and saw a doe with that much mucous hanging out of her, I would expect a kid in 30 minutes or I would go in after it. Sign the water bag broke and could be having problems. That is a very good learning photo for beginners.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!  She is beautiful!

and let me tell you, I can relate to the waiting, having had my own human children all "late" and the 3rd and last one 18 days overdue!  

Great pictures!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was so excited that we were having babies that I snapped pic to txt to hubby, then figured I'd post on here too. I knew that meant she was "close" but didn't know the 30 minute rule. Good thing I was back out there in ten minutes! I was looking at fias co farms diagrams of kidding positions and hers was elbows back ...can they deliver on their own in that position?? 

SO much to learn!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 7, 2011)

Araylee said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it is surprising what position the baby comes out in, but I am sure it took her longer if the elbows were back near her head, but I have seen just two feet coming out first, just a nose coming out first, one foot and nose, ect.....

I don't know if there is a so called 30 minutes rule, but I wouldn't expect to see that much discharge and wait around a couple hours. 

but my husband always says, you need to give them quiet time and plenty of time for everything to stretch out. Don't rush them. He has delivered many many types of livestock. He is gifted when it comes to sorting through stuck triplets or quads  and pulling them out.


----------



## Araylee (Apr 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Araylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. I helped straighten her legs out (pulled one at a time only while mom was pushing) and baby eventually made her way out, I just wasn't sure if they could deliver like that on their own.


----------

